# Building an ARF.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Allthough Im anti ARF and prefer to build from kit, I picked up a Sig Kadet EP42. Also picked up 4 Hitec HS-55 servos, Berg Microstamp 4 micro receiver and ordered a new radio.

http://www.futaba-rc.com/radios/futj69.html

Dont get into a hurry, this will take me a couple of weeks to finish up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good write up and pics.

http://www.rcgroups.com/links/index.php?id=4780

Speed 400 motor.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I skipped ahead on the instructions and went to the fuselage. Joining the winghalves is alot more to type, and Im not doing that today. 

The servo mount is made of plywood and the holes needed to mount the servos is very close to the edge on the servo cut out. Its important to drill the holes the right size as not to "split" the plywood open.

Also, its a good idea when installing the servos not to overtighten the servo mounting screws or it will break the mounting ears off.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Well. I was hoping to get into great detail on how to put this thing together, but its so simple, anybody can do it.

The kit calls for a 7 cell 1100 mAh flat pack. Alot of guys upgrade to a brushless motor and lipos, but Im gonna try it with the stock motor and 8 cell 1400s. Those are the 2/3A type. From what I am reading on other forums, I may only get 15 minutes of flight time, but thats ok I guesse.

So far I am very impressed with this plane. Well built!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I joined the wing halves this morning. I used 30 minute epoxy. That gives us plenty of time to set the wing up so its straight, and has the correct dihedral. That takes a good flat board and shims, and C Clamps, and duct tape. LOL


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

ha ha, if you can't duck it...... well you know. Does it come with any guides or anything to get the dihedral straight?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> ha ha, if you can't duck it...... well you know. Does it come with any guides or anything to get the dihedral straight?


No it dont. All you can do is to make sure the joint is tight top to bottom. The innermost ribs have the dihedral angle allready built in.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I just don't think I could do the whole plane R/C thing. Spend all that time putting the thing together, build it, and one crash from a simple mistake and you are out until you spend the time, wing screen, and wood to repair it. At least the the land based R/C's they are a bit more forgiving and if you have an accident you are not on the bench for weeks.

Good luck with the build up Biffster! Looks like a fun undertaking!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got into planes before I got into cars. Im alot better at cars though. LOL Thats why Im still using trainers.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

How much was it?

I am having fun with the heli's now, my low wing plane is grounded. After hitting a powerline on takeoff..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

$159 with motor and speedo.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty cheap. Does it take a 4 channel radio?


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmm, I could have goten you a Kyosho Spree ES for around $100 with all that 

What is the wingspan?

Quit trying to Nuke me, I only did that once..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Wow, that's pretty cheap. Does it take a 4 channel radio?


Yea, just a 4 channel.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Hmm, I could have goten you a Kyosho Spree ES for around $100 with all that
> 
> What is the wingspan?
> 
> Quit trying to Nuke me, I only did that once..


42"


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Should handle a bit of wind then, what does she weigh?

Edit: Can you take a picture of you holding her up on a fishing scale???


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Or any hot woman would work rather..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gary said:


> I got into planes before I got into cars. Im alot better at cars though. LOL Thats why Im still using trainers.


It is much cheaper to practice on a simulator when doing planes!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Should handle a bit of wind then, what does she weigh?
> 
> Edit: Can you take a picture of you holding her up on a fishing scale???


Its gonna be a little heavy since Ill be running an 8 cell. My radio finally showed up today. This thing is a heck of alot nicer than my old Conquest. LOL And was cheaper! Yen agaisnt the dollar must be low right now.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> It is much cheaper to practice on a simulator when doing planes!


Jeff, yea, but I miss that rush,,,,,

And that visual of my plane breaking into many peices when it hits the ground!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Gary said:


> Its gonna be a little heavy since Ill be running an 8 cell. My radio finally showed up today. This thing is a heck of alot nicer than my old Conquest. LOL And was cheaper! Yen agaisnt the dollar must be low right now.


Gotta put a Li-Po in that baby, get some more flight time. Well if you go down on your first flight it might be a waste to buy a Li-Po now.. lol


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Let me know when your ready for this!!!*

Hey Gary here is the latest. Just need to finish trimming the cowling and add the radio equip.
Should be quite a handful.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice!!! 

What size is it? Looks big.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice, can I buddy box?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

physhstyx said:


> Hey Gary here is the latest. Just need to finish trimming the cowling and add the radio equip.
> Should be quite a handful.


Seeing that its in a hot shed, I would think about re-shrinking that monocote Larry!


----------

